# Squeaky noise from hub cap



## sara2005 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a 2000 Altima (60 k) and I hear a squeaky noise when I drive slowly (at 20-30 mph). It is kind of rhythmic and it goes like "squeak.. squeak.. squeak.."

when I took it to the nissan dealer here, he said that it was to do with the hub caps and fixed it. But, the noise didn't go away and when I took it back to him, he says that "he has done the best he can".

Is there no solution for this issue? Although the noise is not that loud, all I am wondering is if a Nissan dealer can't fix the issue, do I have to live with it till I get rid of the car?


----------



## levg79 (Aug 17, 2005)

Take the hub cap off and drive. If the noise is still there, it's not a problem with the hubcap. The only way a hub cap might make any noise is if it doesn't sit properly on the rim.


----------



## giorno (Aug 22, 2005)

I have the same car and the hub caps tick as I drive it. This obnoxious, annoying sound happens at just about any speed. The faster I go the faster the tick. It almost drove me to start taking blood pressure pills.
So, my temporary fix is to put a round piece of foam/spong, in the shape of a ring, behind the hub cap. I am not sure how long the foam will last, but, my blood pressure is definately lower.


----------



## steve_00altimase (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a 2000 SE now, but I was driving a 2001 GXE for about a year and I had the same problem with the hub caps squeeking. I really wasn't a big fan of having those caps that you screw onto the lugs. Anyway, my fix for this was putting a bead of silicone all the way around the outer edge of the hubcap where it was in contact with the rim. I pulled them all off one day and did this, then let them dry completely before puting them back on. After that, I never had a problem again. My little brother is driving the car now. It's been about 8 months and it still sounds fine.


----------



## 72chevy (Jan 2, 2006)

Posted my solution int his thread.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=101399


----------



## Fitty (Nov 6, 2005)

72chevy, I just want to thank you for that great tip in the other thread. The 3/8" fuel line worked perfectly. I don't think I would have thought of that.


----------

